# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  harold lipton

## murdock

My name is Harold Lipton; I work with the Prime  Investigations, a consulting Firm in London, UK. We are conducting a standard process investigation involving a client who shares the same name with you and also the circumstances surrounding investments made by this client at HSBC Bank.

The HSBC Private Banking client died intestate and nominated no next of kin to inherit the title over the investments made with HSBC Bank. The essence of this communication with you is to request that you provide us information on three issues:

1-Are you aware of any relative/relation having the same surname, whose last known contact address was Madrid, Spain?

2-Are you aware of any investment of considerable value made by such a person at the HSBC Bank?

3-Can you establish beyond reasonable doubt your eligibility to assume status of next of kin to the deceased?

It is pertinent that you inform us ASAP whether or not you are familiar with this personality that we may put an end to this communication with you and our inquiries surrounding this personality.

You must appreciate that we are constrained from providing you with more detailed information at this point.PLEASE RESPOND BACK TO MY PRIVATE AND DIRECT EMAIL ADDRESS; h.liptonuk@gmail.com  as soon as possible to afford us the opportunity to close this investigation.

Thank you for accommodating our enquiry.

Yours sincerely,
Harold Lipton
Prime  Investigations
This is a confidential message from Prime  Investigations.



at least this one a a little more creative... :Big Grin:

----------


## Blurock

Amazing to what ends they will go to get your information. Phishing and all the other scams are so well publicised that I can not believe that people can still fall for it.

The golden rule is, if you don't know it, don't open it. Curiosity killed the cat. :EEK!:

----------

